# Login question



## garbonzo13 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone else having to login 2 times in a row? Just wondering, been happening to me almost everytime.


----------



## hortus (Nov 3, 2005)

nope i havent had to login for like months now


----------



## Ian (Nov 3, 2005)

yup, I have.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2005)

Not right now. I was having an issue of having to log in everytime but since they restyled the board it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 3, 2005)

If you keep having to do it, your cookies arn't saving it thats all. I suggest delete all cookies then come back to forum (log out first). Now log in and if any message comes up about saving log in password or you see somewhere you can "stay logged in" hit it.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 3, 2005)

I know about the cookies thing, but I have to log in 2X's to get logged in. It doesn't take the first time. :?


----------



## Ian (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah...I have cookies enabled, and still have to log in twice...same with another "unnamed" forum as well.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 3, 2005)

me to i have had that problem.


----------

